# cpt code 17000



## mrs.mccoid (Nov 17, 2017)

when you bill the CPT code 17000-17004 does it require a icd 10 code? I was under the assumption that these are "bundle codes" and do not require a diagnosis. HELP!


----------



## bharris77 (Nov 17, 2017)

I would say that they would require an ICD-10 code. The diagnosis listed in the cpt code under the 17000 in parenthesis is actinic keratosis which is coded as L57.0. You would need to state what you were destroying. The medical necessity to perform the procedure of destruction needs to be documented using the ICD-10 code to support the cpt code.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes.  What the last poster said.  L57.0

AKs are covered under Medicare using NCD 250.4 

https://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/details/ncd-details.aspx?NCAId=238&NcaName=Allogeneic+Hematopoietic+Stem+Cell+Transplantation+(HSCT)+for+Myelodysplastic+Syndrome&ExpandComments=y&CommentPeriod=0&NCDId=129&ncdver=1&bc=AiAAAAAAIEAAAA%3D%3D&

There are no medical necessity requirements.

Indications and Limitations of Coverage 

Effective for services performed on and after November 26, 2001, Medicare covers the destruction of actinic keratoses *without restrictions based on lesion or patient characteristics.*


----------

